# Cyclosternum fasciatum



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey

What do people make of the _Cyclosternum fasciatum_? I am tempted to buy a new sling, and I would love some more information on this critter. 
A basic caresheet followed by some personal expiriences would be perfect. 

The reason I was attracted to this one is the Lee (from Spidershop) says its a heavy webber and a good display spider. I also have read that they are smaller than most Ts, which might be a nice change. I would not want to hold this chap onces it a bit more mature, but as a sling, I hope it wont mind.

Also, if you know any medium-fast growing, not too aggressive T, I will look into them. 

Thanks, Solly!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Cyclosternum fasciatum has gone through a few name changes and is now referred to as _Davus fasciatus. _These are known by their common name Costa Rica Tiger Rump and Doppelganger Tiger Rump.
Lee has the above and Cyclosternum pentalore - Guatemala Tiger Rump which look very similar. Its very likely that all the C. fasciatum we have in the hobby are actually C. pentalore so its quite interesting to see that Lee is advertising both as I believe there is a ban on exports from Costa Rica.
There is another species which looks very similar, although longer hairs on the legs, but is a much smaller T, the name escapes me at mo.

These are beautiful Ts, quite slow and graceful and docile. There doesnt seem much info available but I did manage to share info on how others have kept them in the US and through BTS. Dry conditions, provide a hide and water bowl and expect very long moult periods - mine's currently in a coconot shell which it has webbed the entrance to and hidden for 2 months. This is the 2nd time it has done this since I purchase it in late 2007 and survives without food or leaving (or at least there's no evidence of) the coconut shell. I wouldn't describe it as a heavy webber but it does lay down fine substrate webbing and hide webbing. As its habitat can be rather moist in the wild I provide a good soaking of all the substrate and leave to dry out over a period of a couple of weeks.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They can be a bit defensive i have found but that could just be ours. They web up lovely but do tend to be a bit pet holeish unless theres food about. I say go for it as u will never regret it


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

I am quiet tempted. Though I am equally tempted by _Ceratogyrus darlingi_. I know it is very bitey, not as bad as the OBT i hope, but I am willing to give it a go. Im not fond of holding the critters, Ts that is, but I love watching their behavour! Im investing in a neat system of feeding them without opening the lid. Just incase, you know


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sollytear said:


> I am quiet tempted. Though I am equally tempted by _Ceratogyrus darlingi_. I know it is very bitey, not as bad as the OBT i hope, but I am willing to give it a go. Im not fond of holding the critters, Ts that is, but I love watching their behavour! Im investing in a neat system of feeding them without opening the lid. Just incase, you know


darlingi are great at biting lols. They can be very touchy like with all Africans. I think the trick is just to respect what they can do and watch them at all times at feeding etc.


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Have you had expiriences with both? I would love to know which you have found to me more interesting to watch. Wat are their behavours like? 
I would love my sling to make a burrow, put some webbing down, so it looks really scarey and a hole of death!  And to be responsive to feeding, rather quickly. For instance if i put a roach baby in there, i dont want to wat 30mins for the chap to eat it, but rather a 5min reponse time


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sollytear said:


> Have you had expiriences with both? I would love to know which you have found to me more interesting to watch. Wat are their behavours like?
> I would love my sling to make a burrow, put some webbing down, so it looks really scarey and a hole of death!  And to be responsive to feeding, rather quickly. For instance if i put a roach baby in there, i dont want to wat 30mins for the chap to eat it, but rather a 5min reponse time


Havent had much experience with darlingi but we do have one of the fasciatums and its a nutter lols. He does everything from rearing to burying himself to even hiss at times lols. Still he is relatively docile as my OH has handle him however i have to point out i do not condone this especially with these after i have seen how hissy they get.

If you want a good burrower, webber and eater i really cannot recommend a C.fimbriatus any more. Beautiful spiddies who are a joy to own.


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmm I dont really know what I want, i just want a more entertaining spider than my G rosea. Hes lovely, but does just like to sit there and do nothing. Once he made a burrow, but then it callaposed on him, and eat once a blue moon. I hope when hes grown, he will be lovely to hold n watch, but as a sling, a bit boring  
Heh I have plenty of time to find something!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sollytear said:


> Hmm I dont really know what I want, i just want a more entertaining spider than my G rosea. Hes lovely, but does just like to sit there and do nothing. Once he made a burrow, but then it callaposed on him, and eat once a blue moon. I hope when hes grown, he will be lovely to hold n watch, but as a sling, a bit boring
> Heh I have plenty of time to find something!


C.fimbriatus are great as u can actually watch them web. Its the 1st thing they do when you rehouse them. If not why not go for a GBB or something like that.

Im afraid your rosie is suffering from rosea rock syndrome which affects 9 out of 10 rosies lmao.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Sollytear said:


> Hmm I dont really know what I want, i just want a more entertaining spider than my G rosea. Hes lovely, but does just like to sit there and do nothing. Once he made a burrow, but then it callaposed on him, and eat once a blue moon. I hope when hes grown, he will be lovely to hold n watch, but as a sling, a bit boring
> Heh I have plenty of time to find something!


My recommendation would be a P.Canciredes (Haitian Brown) lovely looking as slings and great looking adults and get quite large, active little sp and very interesting to watch grow.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

my P.Canciredes is possesed very aggresive and will bite given half a chance pure evil! 

i also have a c. fasciatum whos a gem compared to the above only i really dont see her very much so not the best choice if your looking for a more active spider lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

turkish_666 said:


> my P.Canciredes is possesed very aggresive and will bite given half a chance pure evil!
> 
> i also have a c. fasciatum whos a gem compared to the above only i really dont see her very much so not the best choice if your looking for a more active spider lol


They aren't evil, just misunderstood :Na_Na_Na_Na:

One of my favourite species, but the OP has said they aren't after handling so its definitely a contender IMO if they like the look of em.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

na shes pure evil even becky wont touch it lol she hides in her flower pot until you take the lid and then she comes charging out legs up fangs out! and she has physically pursued me across the room believe me shes pure evil! youve gotta admit theirs some better t's than a canciredes?


----------



## JESSLT (Jan 3, 2008)

I like my Cancerides alot, I was told to get a Cancerides instead of a T.Apo and I'm def glad I did.
Darlingi was mentioned earlier, I spooked mine a couple weeks back during feeding and she was out of the pot before I knew it, fortunately I did find her!! (on my dressing gown-that could have been interesting!) so, if you do get a Darlingi watch them at all times when feeding, cleaning etc!! :shock:


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Darlingi sounds like a real character! Hmmm these spiders all sound quiet fun. Ill chat to Lee and see waht we says from spidershop, and which he can get in stock for me! Yarr!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

turkish_666 said:


> na shes pure evil even becky wont touch it lol she hides in her flower pot until you take the lid and then she comes charging out legs up fangs out! and she has physically pursued me across the room believe me shes pure evil! youve gotta admit theirs some better t's than a canciredes?


Yup, L.Klugi :mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sollytear said:


> Darlingi sounds like a real character! Hmmm these spiders all sound quiet fun. Ill chat to Lee and see waht we says from spidershop, and which he can get in stock for me! Yarr!


Get a C.fimbriatus . 

I do agree with Roy on the whole L.klugi thing. Mine is a darling and i love him to bits. Guna be sad to watch him mature. Love the Nhandu genus too.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah i agree get a klugi their gorgeous! so much nicer than a canciredes lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

turkish_666 said:


> yeah i agree get a klugi their gorgeous! so much nicer than a canciredes lol


Not 'nicer' just different :Na_Na_Na_Na:

If I could only have one sp, it would be M.Balfouri.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

y?...................


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mine would be G.formosa or any other grammostola


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

a subfusca :2thumb: and regalis for a runner up very gorgeous and underated


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

turkish_666 said:


> a subfusca :2thumb: and regalis for a runner up very gorgeous and underated


Just threw some pics up of both those Sp


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

turkish_666 said:


> a subfusca :2thumb: and regalis for a runner up very gorgeous and underated


My subfusca aint nice hes satan lol


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

but he looks nice thats half the battle


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

turkish_666 said:


> but he looks nice thats half the battle


duno he rarely comes out now :bash:


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

put ya hand in lol they always appear then


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

turkish_666 said:


> put ya hand in lol they always appear then


I would rather not lols. Iv seen him when he gets angry and its not good. Am glad its a male so all iv got to do is send it to Dan when its mature


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Selina! all your Ts are Satan, or Lucifer, or Belzebub, or Mara, or the Devil or Demon 
You had us all cowering at Selina's with that P. lugardi - I packaged it up no problem.

Solly, I have some C. darlingi if you're interested, sub-adults or a P. ornata sling if you're interested in your first pokie. Personally I haven't experienced any worrying behaviour from any baboons or pokies, with the exception of the OBT.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Selina! all your Ts are Satan, or Lucifer, or Belzebub, or Mara, or the Devil or Demon
> You had us all cowering at *Sylvis* with that P. lugardi - I packaged it up no problem.
> 
> Solly, I have some C. darlingi if you're interested, sub-adults or a P. ornata sling if you're interested in your first pokie. Personally I haven't experienced any worrying behaviour from any baboons or pokies, with the exception of the OBT.


For a matter of fact that thing was satan. I would rather put my hand in with the pokie any day. Where did u send it????? Back to hell by any chance lols. I still have the cricket tubs she ate thru if u wana see what she did. None of my Ts are as bad as her shes got some issues lol. She werent called Mentalist for fun lol. Sylvi also had to put her in the fridge 4 5 mins because she was going mad. You hypnotised her :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

lmao, I can actually hear you saying that as if you were in the room.
Stuart Edwards has it now, you spooked me too much so it went out and lots of C. marshalli came in


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> lmao, I can actually hear you saying that as if you were in the room.
> Stuart Edwards has it now, you spooked me too much so it went out and lots of C. marshalli came in


My hat goes off to u Pete it really does. No way would i of packed that thing into a box. I have chills just thinking of her. No more lugardi for me thats for sure and im def staying away from small stalls at Maidstone. I actually made sure her tub was double tubbed due to fear of her eating her way out. 
There is reason to spook you because she was the most aggressive thing i have ever seen. Honestly i would rather give my pokie kisses than try and poke that lugardi into a crick tub.
I think u hypnotised her or stunned her lmao.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Chris and Roy arguing... how funny :lol2:
But he's right Roy... i wouldn't have that cancerides as a second spider, it's the devil on 8 legs, she's evil!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Sollytear said:


> I am quiet tempted. Though I am equally tempted by _Ceratogyrus darlingi_. I know it is very bitey, not as bad as the OBT i hope, but I am willing to give it a go. Im not fond of holding the critters, Ts that is, but I love watching their behavour! Im investing in a neat system of feeding them without opening the lid. Just incase, you know



Just saw your post in my pic thread, so replying here 


My Darlingis are just little babies atm (about 0.5") but so far they are fine! Made lots of webbing and VERY hungry! They all come flying out their web tunnels to catch the food. I am glad I got them as slings, means I have plenty of time to get used to them!


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Right, 
After much more thought, and reading plenty of websites, I grabbed a _Ceratogyrus marshalli_. Reason being I wanted to use the spidershop (other items to by too) and they restricted my choices. I like the idea of a hungry spider, ive had 1 extreme with my G rosea, why not go for the other ^^. I hope this means they will appear when food comes in which will be great to watch  Ill post pics of it, setup n wat not in a few days once its arrived. Only 1 small problem atm, I need some coir/ecoearth and ill be damned if im buying another block for one sling. Well, maybe I will have to, but still! BAH!

Thanks for all the info and anidotes chaps!

Solly,
http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=799


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Cyclosternum fasciatum has gone through a few name changes and is now referred to as _Davus fasciatus. _


I hadn't realised this; any chance you could link me the paper if it's been published (or is it in one of the BTS journals?)

They are great spiders - I have 3 slings and they are just hitting the really cool stage when they are almost bigger than UK spiders and look decidedly more "tarantula-like".


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Chris and Roy arguing... how funny :lol2:
> But he's right Roy... i wouldn't have that cancerides as a second spider, it's the devil on 8 legs, she's evil!


I'll have her then :no1:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cyclosterum fasciatum* (O. P.-Cambridge, 1892)....................Costa Rica [urn:lsid:amnh.org:spidersp:001934]
_Davus fasciatus_ O. P.-Cambridge, 1892b: 91, pl. 12, f. 4 (Dm; legend reads _Pella fasciata_).
_Davus fasciatus_ O. P.-Cambridge, 1899a: 41, pl. 3, f. 4 (m).
_C. fasciatus_ Valerio, 1982: 412, f. 21-25 (m).
_C. fasciatus_ Smith, 1986b: 78, f. 17h (m).
_C. fasciatus_ Smith, 1987d: 78, f. 17h (m).
_C. fasciatus_ Hancock & Hancock, 1989: 47, f. 42 (f).
_Davus fasciatus_ Peters, 2000a: 114, f. 361 (m).
_Davus fasciatus_ Peters, 2003: 165, f. 653, 658 (mf).
_Davus fasciatus_ Schmidt, 2005c: 12, f. 1, 7-8 (mf).


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I'll have her then :no1:


She's not mine, she's Chris' thankfully :lol2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Sollytear said:


> Right,
> After much more thought, and reading plenty of websites, I grabbed a _Ceratogyrus marshalli_.


Change your mind about the Darlingi then? 

Good luck with your new spiddy!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

How about don't get fasciatum but get the sp. Machalla that luke is selling? Much nicer looking imo.. *waits to get strung up by Chris :lol:*


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> *Cyclosterum fasciatum* (O. P.-Cambridge, 1892)....................Costa Rica [urn:lsid:amnh.org:spidersp:001934]
> _Davus fasciatus_ O. P.-Cambridge, 1892b: 91, pl. 12, f. 4 (Dm; legend reads _Pella fasciata_).
> _Davus fasciatus_ O. P.-Cambridge, 1899a: 41, pl. 3, f. 4 (m).
> _C. fasciatus_ Valerio, 1982: 412, f. 21-25 (m).
> ...


Cool, thanks.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

Becky said:


> How about don't get fasciatum but get the sp. Machalla that luke is selling? Much nicer looking imo.. *waits to get strung up by Chris :lol:*


 
you know the truth really! its just a mini robustum and you know it


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Went for the marshalli over darlingi as I saw that the marshalli has a cooler looking horn


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

turkish_666 said:


> you know the truth really! its just a mini robustum and you know it


Nothing like robustum.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sollytear said:


> Went for the marshalli over darlingi as I saw that the marshalli has a cooler looking horn


Ooo good luck with them


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> How about don't get fasciatum but get the sp. Machalla that luke is selling? Much nicer looking imo.. *waits to get strung up by Chris :lol:*


Totally agree, far nicer sp than Fasciata if you have your mind set on that genus.


----------

